# Mums of girls with TS - research project



## krissf

Are you the mum of a girl with Turner Syndrome? My name is Kriss Fearon, and I'm a researcher at De Montfort University in Leicester. My research is about how Turner Syndrome affects the decision to have a family.

I'm looking for mothers of girls with TS to take part in a confidential face to face interview. This would be for people who have considered ways to approach their daughter's reproductive options while she is young, and have either decided on or deferred a decision about what to do (if anything).

Because some of the technology that helps women have a family is quite new (e.g. egg freezing), there is little research on what people think about these options, and the reasons you may or may not decide to use them.

Taking part involves a face to face interview and we'd meet in your home or a quiet place nearby where we can have a private chat. I ask people to bring three photos that represent their thoughts and feelings on TS and fertility, and we start off the interview by talking about those. Most interviews take around 90 minutes but it all depends how long you want to talk for.
Everyone who takes part can choose to receive a short report on the research findings after it is finished.

If you'd like to find out more, without feeling any obligation to take part, please contact me at [email protected] , or via the project website, TS Decisions, http://goo.gl/TfxDPX


----------

